# Enocubes



## WI_Wino (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anyone used enocubes? They appear to be a blend of French and American oak cubes. 

Here's one example. Looks like they have different blends for red vs. white, and fermentation vs. aging vs. finishing. 

http://shop.brewcraftusa.com/en/bee...-oak-white-finishing-2-5-oz-package-786-c-2-1


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought 3 packs of the "red - aging" blend and will report back later this fall.


----------



## beano (Oct 22, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> I bought 3 packs of the "red - aging" blend and will report back later this fall.



Any news yet? I have sent these for sale and wondered about them. I have never oaked a wine and am curious. So many choices.


----------



## roger80465 (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't tried them but I have used the cube blend from Midwest supply. http://www.midwestsupplies.com/searchspring/result/?q=Oak+cubes+&x=0&y=0
They have several blends and they are excellent


----------



## WI_Wino (Oct 22, 2014)

I dropped an ounce or so into a Flanders red that I brewed up a couple of months ago but I won't be touching that for a year or so. 

I do have 14 gallons of a grenache, syrah, and merlot blend that I will be using this cubes on. But that is still in mlf and I will oak after that.


----------

